# How much of this Salvia should i smoke?



## The Warlord (Jul 6, 2009)

Just bought some 20X salvia at the head shop. How much do I need to smoke? A large bowl? small bowl? All of it? 

Not too worried or scared as I've done large amounts of cid, shrooms and some pcp once so help me out!


----------



## Ne0. (Jul 6, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Just bought some 20X salvia at the head shop. How much do I need to smoke? A large bowl? small bowl? All of it?
> 
> Not too worried or scared as I've done large amounts of cid, shrooms and some pcp once so help me out!


Stuff's pretty intense, I'd recomend having someone there to sit with you, it hits you fast and rediculously hard, it wears off in like 5-10 minutes though. If you're doing it by yourself you should probally start with a small bowl, i'll probally never do the stuff again, it was just too intense.


----------



## thatdjsnow (Jul 7, 2009)

all of it.


no just messin... i mean... it wouldnt kill you... but you might kill yourself. lol

ive smoked large bowls of 20x before and it didnt make me trip any harder... just longer... say instead of 2-5 mins to 10-15..... last time i smoked salvia i did it while standing... totally changed up the trip (not recommended, might fall).... it made the whole world look like it was made of legoes... then i got the repeaters... lol


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 7, 2009)

Well.....Smoked a large bowl with a couple other people. Thats some pretty strong stuff to be sellin at a tobaco shop....lmao........Pretty good trip....Not as fun as I would like. Coming down was more fun than going up. Lasted longer than expected......Not bad all the way around. Wouldn't do it often but once in a while it's allright.


----------



## growwwww (Jul 7, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Well.....Smoked a large bowl with a couple other people. Thats some pretty strong stuff to be sellin at a tobaco shop....lmao........Pretty good trip....Not as fun as I would like. Coming down was more fun than going up. Lasted longer than expected......Not bad all the way around. Wouldn't do it often but once in a while it's allright.


yea coming down is much funner, fat body buzz and shit its an okay substance meh


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Jul 7, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> Well.....Smoked a large bowl with a couple other people. Thats some pretty strong stuff to be sellin at a tobaco shop....lmao........Pretty good trip....Not as fun as I would like. Coming down was more fun than going up. Lasted longer than expected......Not bad all the way around. Wouldn't do it often but once in a while it's allright.


 
Ive done just about everything but 20X salvia scares the shit out of me.. Id dont touch it at all anymore.. The sad thing is something like that could make you jump out a window easy and its legal and they sell it in shops. yet a harmless plant that has medical and recreational uses is banned ( MJ) for no apparent reason.. its easy to see the agenda of the politicians


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 7, 2009)

1-2 bong rips would do you good


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 7, 2009)

salvia is garbadge smoke weed fool


----------



## growwwww (Jul 7, 2009)

Ap0c0leS said:


> Ive done just about everything but 20X salvia scares the shit out of me.. Id dont touch it at all anymore.. The sad thing is something like that could make you jump out a window easy and its legal and they sell it in shops. yet a harmless plant that has medical and recreational uses is banned ( MJ) for no apparent reason.. its easy to see the agenda of the politicians


Not everyones reaction would be to jump out of a window due to salvia infact most people do fall or just stay still - but still that is no reason for criminilization man, jeez think that through.

Ive seen Marijauna make people switch out and do weird things aswell.

For the very reason that salvia does that shit to you - it should be legal - should be talked about - should NOT be taboo - and should be educated.

Like with all drugs.

Peace


----------



## Spasticsmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah pack it in a bong, i have found its the best way to smoke it instead of a pipe, just pack it all, and get 1-2 good rips under your belt, you should be good then... if you can get another one in then by all means go for it.. enjoy


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 7, 2009)

Ap0c0leS said:


> Ive done just about everything but 20X salvia scares the shit out of me.. Id dont touch it at all anymore.. The sad thing is something like that could make you jump out a window easy and its legal and they sell it in shops. yet a harmless plant that has medical and recreational uses is banned ( MJ) for no apparent reason.. its easy to see the agenda of the politicians


Naw...I wouldn't jump out a window.....I was high as hell but it wasn't as intense as pcp or a big dose of acid.


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 7, 2009)

Spasticsmoke said:


> yeah pack it in a bong, i have found its the best way to smoke it instead of a pipe, just pack it all, and get 1-2 good rips under your belt, you should be good then... if you can get another one in then by all means go for it.. enjoy


Ya next time i'll try that but I don't currently have a bong.....don't think I could do more than I hit that way. After 1 hit off my pipe I told them to take it away from me cause I "cant hand it to ya". Then we tried to get up and walk away and we couldn't actually go anywhere. Strange shit.


----------



## Tufty (Jul 7, 2009)

Bong is the only way to go, you can take in ALOT more smoke through some ice water. Makes the taste and burn much more managable.

One good rip through a bong, and hold it until you can't hold it anymore. Sometimes it's just weird feelings, sometimes you're in outer space or another dimension, and sometimes you dwell on one thing so much that you deduce your entire existence is somehow tied to that object and everything else is just meaningless.

Weird stuff man, I don't smoke it anymore.


----------



## jagresti (Jul 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> salvia is garbadge smoke weed fool


lol i agree, dig your profile pic by btw


----------



## barrod (Jul 7, 2009)

Another dimension is right!! I smoked 40x and thought I was going through a fold in time and space for real and my body was in the fold. It was to real for me. It was like quantum physics on acid it was cool but hard to understand. Not something I would want to do every day.


----------



## AlmightySteve (Jul 7, 2009)

I did bong hits of 40x one time. Only time I smoked Salvia. The chick who supplied it dropped my bong and as a replacement she got me a cheaper, smaller, uglier bong.


I didn't really hallucinate, it just felt like the laws of physics were changing around me.


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah its best to read up on it and start out with 5x and work up to like 20x
do it with one close friend in a dimly lit room


----------



## vandewalle (Jul 7, 2009)

dont smoke shitty 20x the only thing thats worth it is either eating the live plant leaves by sucking on them or smoking 80x


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 16, 2009)

ive always wanted 2 try salvia never got it but i probably could at a local headshop
hey warlord how much did u pay for wat u got?


----------



## .Calico (Jul 16, 2009)

You should make a tea out of it and squirt it in your butt. I heard that's the best.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 16, 2009)

hahahaha!!


----------



## Morg (Jul 16, 2009)

Tufty said:


> Sometimes it's just weird feelings, sometimes you're in outer space or another dimension, and sometimes you dwell on one thing so much that you deduce your entire existence is somehow tied to that object and everything else is just meaningless.
> 
> Weird stuff man, I don't smoke it anymore.


LMAO
10char


----------



## purplebud27 (Jul 16, 2009)

I smoked that stuff I was trippin out my remote grew teeth and try to bite me LOL I would pack a small bowl for a cool trip a mid bowl for a super trip and large bowl for intense freakout


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Jul 17, 2009)

straight flame lighter and the biggest hits you can take. just take as much as you can it before you feel it you wont od and the whole point of this shit is to break through so do as much as ya can.


----------



## fedora bora (Jul 17, 2009)

20x isnt that strong. Get a friend or a family member to watch you and go for it until you fell something. Maybe pack a few zingers or so. The first time I did salvia I rolled a joint that was 1/2 20x salvia and 1/2 herb. I had a totally different high and I tripped a little, but it wasn't like what people said it would be like, like I didn't loose my mind or anything. I got like 1/2 ounce of saliva, not the extract like the 20x shit but the actual plant, from a head shop for like $10 and I use it as joint filler or when Im bored ill pack a bowl of it, but it takes longer to feel the effects and it is different than the extract. Like I felt I could control how I viewed my surrounds after I smoked it. I could adjust how bright it was outside and the colors to things in my head. Its interesting.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 22, 2009)

.Calico said:


> You should make a tea out of it and squirt it in your butt. I heard that's the best.


hahahahaha


----------



## blazindapurple (Jul 23, 2009)

alright im a newb with stuff other than good old mary jane you gotta tell me can i buy salvia from my headshop or from a tobacco store? and why is shit that makes you trip legal? MJ does not make me trip and i smoke some pretty dank shit so would you guys recommend starting out at 20x then working up to 80x? like im not trying to get some fucking weird ass visions like watching myself i just want to see some cool shit.


----------

